#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Юй Чин Шиян. (на кит., монг., тибетском языках).

## Вадим Асадулин

Межязыкового форума нет, поэтому тему разместил здесь, тем более, она имеет непосредственное отношение к здоровью.
У меня есть книга на монгольской кириллице: Юй Чин Шиян. «Монгол эмийн жор». Улаанбаатар, 1990. 

Недавно привезли с барахолки из Уланбатора, несколько книг на монголице.
О, чудо! Одна из них та же, того же автора, но на трех языках! 

Есть и портрет этого врача:

В тексте на кириллице очень сильно искажены транскрипцией или калькой с тибетского названия многих лекарств и компонентов сырья, что их не могу идентифицировать. Кроме рецептуры, книга содержит и Materia Medica, но она «разбросана» по рецептам.
Сравнение рецептуры на тибетском и монгольском языках дало возможность расшифровать почти все названия составов и сырья, но некоторые перевести не удалось, т. к. не везде присутствует синхронный тибетский текст. Жду помощи от коллег со знанием китайского языка, чтоб перевести книгу полностью.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (23.04.2012)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

А далее сравнить не получается?! С китайским словарем в области сравнительной лингвистики, область тем более знакома, у меня знакомые без знания тематики переводили очень плохо =(

----------

Вадим Асадулин (24.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

М. б. попробуем? Переводить нужно только названия сырья, или просто транслитерировать в пиньинь.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Вот первый опыт.
Гаджой – 12.
Чадал: Хоолойн өвчний хүрц эм болно.
Эрдэм: Хоолой хатах, загатнах, өвдөх, хавдах, сөөх зэрэг өвчнийг засна.
Жор: Сэраүл мэдог, Банжангарбо, Найбонгар, Шинар, Гамбүнаг, Зоватог марбо, Жүрдог, Цонбүрү, Бавусэрчин, Сүгра, Жирүгмарбо, Цала түсбүр хүвь сацуугийн дээр Габүрыг бага тавьж чихэртэй найруулан хэрэглэнэ.
Дагалдуулал: Банжангарбо (9 г), Жүрбаг (20 г), Шинар (20 г), Зоватог (18 г), Лидэр (9 г), Лиш (7 г), Цаладүл (7 г) ийн дээр Дарцүрдүлийг бага хийж, чихэртэй найруулсан Банжин - 7 бол мөн Гаджой – 12-той адил үйлдэл үзүүлнэ. Довабизауа (15 г), Давачүн (9 г), Жүрбаг (9 г), Шинар (9 г), Цала (6г) хэргийг чихэртэй найруулсан Доваби - 5 бол үргэлж холойд цэр хурахыг арилгана.



«Гаджой», возможно, имя собственное, название заболевания или какая-то аллегория, м. б. калька с тибетского или искаженная транскрипция. Прошу перевести с китайского название сырья или транслитерировать в пиньинь.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (25.04.2012)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Chu Fang .. Как раз хотел попросить пример, а вот и он, я не привередлив, но когда снимают скан можно включить вспышку или сфоткать на свету, это поможет в двух вещах, сделать копию в нормальном шрифте и легко работать не напрягая глаз, такие участки сильно задерживают и забирают силы. Отпишусь чуть позже!

----------

Вадим Асадулин (26.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Chu Fang .. Как раз хотел попросить пример, а вот и он, я не привередлив, но когда снимают скан можно включить вспышку или сфоткать на свету, это поможет в двух вещах, сделать копию в нормальном шрифте и легко работать не напрягая глаз, такие участки сильно задерживают и забирают силы. Отпишусь чуть позже!


Спасибо за участие и критику. В технике слаб, привык только головой работать. Снимал айфоном.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

chŭ fang – это рецепт, пропись состава с указанием дозировок. В этом случае название лекарства не совпадает с названием основного компонента сырья. Если можно, со второго абзаца?

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Братцы,-есть же форум "Китайской медицины"(выдает гугл если набрать"8чудесных каналов")..,есть форум знатоков китайского-даосов-www.dao-de.ru
успехов))

----------

Вадим Асадулин (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Братцы,-есть же форум "Китайской медицины"(выдает гугл если набрать"8чудесных каналов")..,есть форум знатоков китайского-даосов-www.dao-de.ru
> успехов))


Спасибо! Конечно, подобные темы обсуждаю с коллегами профессионалами.
http://www.zhongyi.ru/forum/index.ph...fa89e6c4a9b576
Чжун И - врачебный форум Китайской Медицины. На этом форуме модерирую раздел Тибетской и Монгольской Медицин. Но форум в стадии "переезда", пока работает не полностью, а хотелось перевести, аж свербит!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Спасибо! Конечно, подобные темы обсуждаю с коллегами профессионалами.
> http://www.zhongyi.ru/forum/index.ph...fa89e6c4a9b576
> Чжун И - врачебный форум Китайской Медицины. На этом форуме модерирую раздел Тибетской и Монгольской Медицин. Но форум в стадии "переезда", пока работает не полностью, а хотелось перевести, аж свербит!


Форум переехал!
http://zhongyi.ru/new-forum/

----------

